# Pokémon Multiverse Theory



## Sandstone-Shadow (Mar 20, 2015)

*Pokémon Multiverse Theory*

Pokémon Multiverse Theory.

Has anyone seen this before? I feel like it probably wasn't intentional, but this would be so cool. Basically the theory is explaining how the different versions of the games might be connected - why the older games don't have Mega evolutions, but the remakes do.

Thoughts? Other cool theories you guys have heard?


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon Multiverse Theory*

I can accept that the remakes are a different universe than the originals since it's pretty much stated in the dialogue, and the naming of the technology as "link cable" is a bit funny, but I don't think there's any reason to consider every game (as in save file, not the different versions) as a different one.

I mean, when *every* game is technically canon to an extent then... what now? It doesn't really change anything. It's one of those things that's kind of pointless to think about because there isn't really anything to discuss beyond the possibility itself.
To ramble on a bit - it's like asking what if parallel universes really exist, but we can't detect them in any way. It might be interesting to consider but how do you define "real" in the first place? If something can't be interacted with at all than they might as well not exist in the first place.

Anyway to get back to Pokémon, I like to think "canon" exists as a concept so we can speculate about the universe. What's going to happen next? What did this character mean when they said this? That sort of thing. The remakes being a different universe sort of adds to that since we can ask, will the different universes ever interact? Why didn't the war that happened thousands of years ago not happen in the originals, and why didn't Deoxys come on an asteroid?

Every individual game being its own universe doesn't really raise questions or discussions, it's just a thing we can think and go "huh" about.




It does remind me of something I do think about sometimes though, what is considered canon in a video game anyway? Cutscenes and gameplay things that have to be done in order to get to the end credits are obvious, but what about optional objectives? Mario definitely beats Bowser in the end but what about the first Goomba - did he kill it or just jump over it?
It depends on the game but in general, I considered the hardest difficulty to be what should be "canon", but on the other hand I also think 100% completion should also be. But in games like Zelda, beating the game with only 3 hearts is harder than 100% completion so which one is it?


----------



## Autumn (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon Multiverse Theory*

I've been recently trying to justify how the side games can fit up with the main games as well as how the main games can all co-exist and in the latter case I kind of decided that it's all different _timelines._ Even small things like "if Platinum exists simultaneously to HGSS how can you find the legendary birds in both games?" don't work, but I decided it's like, the player is viewing the same "universe" but a different timeline path than another game. Which explains stuff like the lack/presence of Mega Evolution in Hoenn and the differing states of BW(2). I guess that falls under the multiverse theory since the timeline paths kind of fit that, but I think of it as more self-contained, as if a Pokémon like Dialga or Celebi can view the fabric of time and see all these paths happening, but perhaps no single path is "correct".


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 21, 2015)

*Re: Pokémon Multiverse Theory*

Hmm? I thought the alternate timelines thing was already canon. And there are at least two timelines.

FRLG/RSE->HGSS/DPPt->BW->BW2

and

ORAS/Red and Green + Megas->Gold and Silver + Megas/Diamond and Pearl + Megas-> Black and White + Megas->Black and White 2 + Megas/XY


----------



## JHG (Mar 3, 2021)

We have a multiverse but who's the Pokémon Anti-Monitor?


----------

